# Θα μεταφέρατε ποτέ αρχαιοελληνική ή καθαρευουσιάνικη έκφραση στη δημοτική;



## Irini (Dec 31, 2012)

Γεια!
Κοίταζα να δω αν υπάρχει στάνταρντ μετάφραση του molehill με την κυριολεκτική έννοια και φυσικά τα αποτελέσματα ήταν τίγκα στα make a mountain out of a molehill.

Ένα από αυτά ήταν το παρακάτω:
"Madam President, I did not expect more from Amsterdam, and as has very rightly been assessed, Amsterdam turned out to be neither a mountain nor a molehill."
"Κυρία Πρόεδρε, δεν περίμενα περισσότερα από το 'Αμστερνταμ και, όπως πολύ σωστά έκριναν, στο 'Αμστερνταμ δεν γεννήθηκε ούτε βουνό, ούτε ποντίκι. "

Και η ερώτηση: Εγώ ποτέ δεν θα άλλαζα το "ώδινεν όρος και έτεκε μυν". Μπορεί όμως να είμαι η μειοψηφία. Κατανοώ ότι το ύφος του συγκεκριμένου αποσπάσματος μάλλον δεν επιτρέπει την τρίχα και την τριχιά αλλά δεν μου κάνει η δημοτικιά στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση. Ίσως γιατί η μανούλα λατρεύει την εκδοχή με το είτα (είτα μυν απέτεκε). 
Δεν νομίζω όμως ότι θα άλλαζα αρχαίες ή αρχαιοπρεπείς εκφράσεις γενικότερα. Τι λέτε; 
Γενική απορία μπαι δε γουέι, δεν το χρειάζομαι για δουλειά. :)

Έδιτ: Δεν κάνω γενικότερη κρίση της μετάφρασης. Αυτό το "'όπως πολύ σωστά έκριναν" ας πούμε, άστο να πάει άστο.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2012)

Εγώ θα έλεγα ότι πρέπει να υπολογίζεις και πόσο μέρος του αναγνωστικού κοινού σου πρόκειται να καταλάβει την φράση. Π.χ. η συγκεκριμένη δεν είναι καμμιά φράση της καθομιλουμένης και υπάρχει περίπτωση οι περισσότεροι να μην την καταλάβουν. Ναι, δεν έχει δύσκολες λέξεις, αλλά πάλι θα ξενίζει κόσμο. Αν και στην συγκεκριμένη περίπτωση θα προτιμούσα "ούτε βουνό ούτε λοφίσκος", γιατί το συγκεκριμένο δεν βγάζει πολύ νόημα.


----------



## Irini (Dec 31, 2012)

Και γιατί να μην βάλεις μιαν άλλη έκφραση; Μιας και είμαι έτοιμη για τις αγκάλες του Μορφέα, από έμπνευση μηδέν αλλά ας πούμε "δεν ήταν ούτε τρίχα ούτε τριχιά". Ή αν βρίσκεις τις μη λόγιες εκφράσεις πολύ λαϊκές να μην χρησιμοποιήσεις έκφραση καθόλου. Το βουνό και λοφίσκος δεν είναι λίγο αγγλισμός;


----------



## bernardina (Dec 31, 2012)

Ειρήνη, εγώ έχω γενικότερο πρόβλημα με το μετάφρασμα. Στο πρωτότυπο λέει: Amsterdam turned out to be neither a mountain nor a molehill και στη μετάφραση στο 'Αμστερνταμ δεν γεννήθηκε ούτε βουνό, ούτε ποντίκι. Πες με ιδιότροπη ή σχολαστική, αλλά _*στο *_Άμστερνταμ δεν έγινε απολύτως τίποτα -ούτε βουνό, ούτε ποντίκι, ούτε οτιδήποτε άλλο. _Το _Άμστερνταμ έγινε (για να μην πω _απέβη _και μας πάρουν με τις πέτρες) κάτι διαφορετικό από αυτό που, ίσως, περίμενε κανείς. Με άλλα λόγια, η περίπτωση του Άμστερνταμ αποδείχτηκε κάτι σαν αυτό που λέει το ρητό: ώδινεν ώρος και έτεκεν μυν. Άρα = πολλή φασαρία για το τίποτα (ή κάτι πολύ κατώτερο των προσδοκιών), εξ ου και η απογοήτευση -ή απαξιωτική στάση- αυτού που απευθύνεται στην προεδρίνα. 
Για το assess εδώ θα προτιμούσα το αποτιμάται, αφού εδώ έχουμε να κάνουμε με εκτίμηση αξίας ή μεγέθους. 
Το καθαρευουσιάνικο ύφος πιστεύω ότι αποδίδει με μεγάλη επιτυχία την ειρωνεία ή τον σαρκασμό στον καθημερινό λόγο. Είναι μια τέτοια περίπτωση αυτή;

Εδιτ: Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι, δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω αν η επίμαχη φράση αναφέρεται στην ποιότητα του Άμστερνταμ ως πόλης ή στο ότι βρίσκεται κάτω από το επίπεδο της θάλασσας. Το πρώτο με εκπλήσσει ελαφρώς, δεδομένου ότι το έχω σε μεγάλη εκτίμηση και δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι είναι αυτό που δυσαρεστεί τον ομιλητή. Στη δεύτερη, να θυμίσω αυτό που λένε οι Ολλανδοί για τις Κάτω Χώρες: Ο Θεός έφτιαξε τον κόσμο και οι Ολλανδοί την Ολλανδία -ή κάπως έτσι. ;)


----------



## sarant (Dec 31, 2012)

Το ώδινεν όρος και έτεκεν μυν το έχω δει και στα νεοελληνικά σε συλλογές παροιμιών, πόσο αυθεντικές δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ τώρα να ψάξω (κάτι σαν "εκοιλοπόναε το βουνό και γέννησ' έναν ποντικό"). Δεν έχω πρόβλημα να μεταφέρω εκφράσεις, ιδίως αν τις εντάσσω μέσα σε νεοελληνικό κείμενο και δεν είναι αυτοτελείς προτάσεις -δηλαδή κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος να διατηρούμε αμετάβλητο το "πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι" εκτός αν γράφουμε αρχαία.


----------



## Hellegennes (Dec 31, 2012)

sarant said:


> Το ώδινεν όρος και έτεκεν μυν το έχω δει και στα νεοελληνικά σε συλλογές παροιμιών, πόσο αυθεντικές δεν ξέρω και δεν μπορώ τώρα να ψάξω (κάτι σαν "εκοιλοπόναε το βουνό και γέννησ' έναν ποντικό").



Η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση είναι διφορούμενη. Το βουνό γέννησε ποντικό;


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Για τη συγκεκριμένη παροιμία είχα γράψει κάποια πράγματα εδώ.

Μεταφέρω τώρα και το περιεχόμενο δύο ακόμα πηγών:

*ώδινεν όρος και έτεκε μυν* (ὤδινεν ὄρος καὶ ἔτεκε μῦν, Λουκιανού _Πώς δεί ιστορίαν συγγράφειν_ 23) κοιλοπονούσε το βουνό και γέννησε ποντίκι· για εντυπωσιακές προσπάθειες που καταλήγουν σε ασήμαντο αποτέλεσμα: _και στην περίπτωση των εξαγγελιών για τη φορολογική μεταρρύθμιση, ~!_
(ΛΝΕΓ)

Φράση που τη χρησιμοποιούμε όταν βρισκόμαστε μπροστά σε ένα ασήμαντο πράγμα ή ανάξιο λόγου αποτέλεσμα, ενώ περιμένουμε να δούμε κάτι το αξιόλογο ή ελπίζαμε να πετύχουμε κάτι το αξιόλογο. Ανάλογο το αγγλικό: "Too much for nothing" και το ιταλικό "Molto fumo e poco arrosto"...
Η αρχαία ελληνική παροιμία ήταν έτσι: «ὤδινεν ὄρος, Ζεὺς δ' ἐφοβεῖτο, τὸ δ' ἔτεκε μῦν» (Αποστόλιος, _Παροιμίαι_, XVIII 57 – Λ. Σταμ. σ. 3275) = έπιασαν οι πόνοι του τοκετού το όρος, ο δε Δίας φοβήθηκε, αυτό όμως γέννησε ποντικό ... Σύμφωνα με τον Πλούταρχο και οι Aιγύπτιοι ηγεμόνες έκαναν μνεία της παροιμίας, όταν αντίκρισαν το βασιλιά της Σπάρτης Αγησίλαο, όταν πήγε στην Αίγυπτο το 361 π.Χ. Τους ξένισε και τους απογοήτεψε πολύ η φτωχική ενδυμασία και παράσταση του βασιλιά και ήρωα. Περίμεναν να δουν παράσημα και μεγαλοπρέπεια. Και περιγράφει ο Πλούταρχος: .. Όταν οι ηγεμόνες Αιγύπτιοι είδαν ότι δεν υπήρχε λαμπρότητα και μεγαλοπρέπεια, αλλά ένας γέρος ξαπλωμένος στη χλόη κοντά στη θάλασσα, κοντός, με έναν χοντρό και φτηνό χιτώνα, σκέφτηκαν να τον κοροϊδέψουν, λέγοντας ότι το πράγμα μοιάζει με το μύθο «ὤδινεν ὄρος καί ἔτεκε μῦν» («τοῦτο ἦν τὸ μυθολογούμενον ὠδίνειν ὄρος, εἶτα μῦν ἀποτεκεῖν»).
Και ο Οράτιος (_Ποιητ. τέχνη_ 139) αναφέρει την παροιμία "Parturiunt montes, nascetur ridiculus mus = ὠδινοῦσι τά ὄρη, θά γεννηθῇ γελοῖος μῦς.
(_Λέξεις και φράσεις παροιμιώδεις_, Τ. Νατσούλης)

Για το γενικότερο ερώτημα θα τα πούμε αργότερα.


----------



## SBE (Dec 31, 2012)

sarant said:


> δηλαδή κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι λάθος να διατηρούμε αμετάβλητο το "πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι" εκτός αν γράφουμε αρχαία.



Όμως αυτό είναι κατά λέξη έκφραση από την ΚΔ, επομένως πάει μαζί με άλλες εκφράσεις από την εκκλησιαστική φιλολογία, που τις χρησιμοποιούμε για διακόσμηση (και νομίζω οι περισσότεροι λένε _πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσει_). Δηλαδή, δεν θα έλεγες για την _εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσούσα γυνή_; Ή _θου Κύριε_;

Ως προς τη μετάφραση του αποσπάσματος, κι εγώ έχω παρόμοιες ενστάσεις με τη Μπέρνι, και κυρίως, δεν καταλαβαίνω τι θα πει ούτε βουνό, ούτε ποντίκι έτσι όπως χρησιμοποιείται εδώ. Η έκφραση με το όρος και το ποντίκι έχει άλλο νόημα, ότι δηλαδή περιμένεις κάτι σπουδαίο και προκύπτει κάτι ασήμαντο, ενώ η έκφραση make a mountain out of a molehill σημαίνει ότι κάποιος υπερβάλλει και κάνει το ασήμαντο να φαίνεται σημαντικό. Οπότε για το Άμστερνταμ μας λέει ότι δεν ήταν ούτε σπουδαίο, ούτε αδιάφορο. Αν πρέπει να χρησιμοποιήσουμε παροιμία, η τρίχα και η τριχιά είναι καλή επιλογή.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Για την ειδικότερη περίπτωση: το Άμστερνταμ δεν με εξέπληξε ούτε ευχάριστα ούτε δυσάρεστα / δεν ήταν ούτε ευχάριστη ούτε δυσάρεστη έκπληξη.

Γενικότερα: Δεν μπορούμε να βάλουμε κανόνα για το ποιες λόγιες εκφράσεις μεταφέρονται ικανοποιητικά στη δημοτική. Το αισθητήριό μας θα μας το πει, έστω κι αν είμαστε οι πρώτοι που το επιχειρούμε. Δεν υπάρχει κανόνας που να λέει: «Μην πειράζεις τα ιερά κειμήλια». Απλώς, όταν τα πειράζουμε, ας μην τα κάνουμε χειρότερα.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Dec 31, 2012)

+1 στον προλαλήσαντα.


----------



## nickel (Dec 31, 2012)

Ναι, και σήμερα είναι της οσίας Μελάνης... Οι ευχές μας πάντως απευθύνονται σε ορατούς και αόρατους λεξιλόγους και ψηφιακούς μελανωτές.


----------



## sarant (Dec 31, 2012)

SBE said:


> Όμως αυτό είναι κατά λέξη έκφραση από την ΚΔ, επομένως πάει μαζί με άλλες εκφράσεις από την εκκλησιαστική φιλολογία, που τις χρησιμοποιούμε για διακόσμηση (και νομίζω οι περισσότεροι λένε _πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσει_). Δηλαδή, δεν θα έλεγες για την _εν πολλαίς αμαρτίαις περιπεσούσα γυνή_; Ή _θου Κύριε_;



Μα, αυτό λέμε, ότι ούτε εσύ τη χρησιμοποιείς αυτολεξεί, στο Ευαγγέλιο είναι "πριν αλέκτορα φωνήσαι" ή "ου μη αλέκτωρ φωνήσει".


----------



## Costas (Jan 1, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> [εκοιλοπόναε το βουνό και γέννησ' έναν ποντικό:] Η συγκεκριμένη απόδοση είναι διφορούμενη. Το βουνό γέννησε ποντικό;


Ναι, αλλά όσο διφορούμενο είναι και το πρωτότυπο "ώδινεν όρος και έτεκεν μυν".


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 1, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ναι, αλλά όσο διφορούμενο είναι και το πρωτότυπο "ώδινεν όρος και έτεκεν μυν".



Σωστά, μάλλον χειρότερη είναι.


----------



## Zazula (Jan 2, 2013)

SBE said:


> (και νομίζω οι περισσότεροι λένε _πριν αλέκτωρ φωνήσει_)


Οι περισσότεροι λένε (λέμε) _πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει_.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Οι περισσότεροι λένε (λέμε) _πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει_.



Προφανώς δεν μεγαλώσατε στα ίδια μέρη με μένα. 

Σοβαρά τώρα, αυτό που λες δεν το έχω ακούσει ποτέ. Είναι νέο φρούτο;


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Google is your friend too:
https://www.google.com/search?q="πριν+αλέκτωρ+λαλήσει"


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Το γκουγκλ είναι φίλος μας, αλλά τα αυτάκια μας είναι ακόμα καλύτεροι φίλοι. Κι όπως είπα πιο πανω, δεν το έχω _ακούσει_ ποτέ.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2013)

Zazula said:


> Οι περισσότεροι λένε (λέμε) _πριν αλέκτωρ λαλήσει_.



Κι εγώ αυτό ήθελα να πω. Επίσης βρίσκεται και στους στίχους του Ρασούλη, στο τραγούδι _Αχ, Ελλάδα_, γνωστότερο σε ερμηνεία Παπάζογλου:

_Αχ Ελλάδα θα στο πω
πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό
δεκατρείς φορές μ’ αρνιέσαι._


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Έλλη, οι στίχοι που παραθέτεις μιλάνε για πετεινό κι όχι για αλέκτορα, δηλαδή μεταφρασμένη εντελώς η φράση. Δηλαδή ατυχές παράδειγμα. 
Αλλά νταξ, προφανώς εγώ έχω ακούσει κάποια περίεργη τοπική ή και οικογενειακή ιδιομορφία.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Για τους αλέκτορες υπάρχουν δύο σημειώσεις στο γνωστό νήμα:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...αι-μικρολαθάκια)&p=64298&viewfull=1#post64298
http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthrea...-μικρολαθάκια)&p=143477&viewfull=1#post143477


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2013)

Hellegennes said:


> _Αχ Ελλάδα θα στο πω
> πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό
> δεκατρείς φορές μ’ αρνιέσαι._



_Πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό_ (τι πα' να πει αυτό;)


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

Costas said:


> _Πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό_ (τι πα' να πει αυτό;)


Έτσι που το λένε σημαίνει «πριν τρελάνεις πετεινό». Υποθέτω ότι ο Ρασούλης ήθελε να γράψει «πριν λαλήσει πετεινός» — ή αυτός το έγραψε έτσι αλλά του μετακίνησαν το τελικό -ς.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Ή φτιάχνει και χρησιμοποιεί ενικό του «τα πετεινά», αφού και ο πετεινός, πουλί είναι.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2013)

nickel said:


> Έτσι που το λένε σημαίνει «πριν τρελάνεις πετεινό». Υποθέτω ότι ο Ρασούλης ήθελε να γράψει «πριν λαλήσει πετεινός» — ή αυτός το έγραψε έτσι αλλά του μετακίνησαν το τελικό -ς.



Αποκλείεται. Έτσι το τραγουδούσε ο ίδιος.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2013)

Μα, δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι 'πετεινός', γιατί δεν θα έκανε ρίμα με το 'θα σ' το πω'. Αν πάλι είναι όπως λέει ο Δόκτωρ, τότε το πετεινό είναι σε κλιτική πτώση, και νόημα δεν βγαίνει. (Άσε που θέλει και κόμμα μετά το 'λαλήσεις' )


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Εγώ απορώ που δεν το καταλαβαίνεις. ;) Θα το αποριμάρω και θα προσθέσω στίξη, όπως το καταλαβαίνω:

Αχ*,* Ελλάδα*!* *—*θα στο πω πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό*—* δεκατρείς φορές μ’ αρνιέσαι.


----------



## nickel (Jan 2, 2013)

drsiebenmal said:


> Αχ*,* Ελλάδα*!* *—*θα στο πω πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό*—* δεκατρείς φορές μ’ αρνιέσαι.



Γκχ, γκχ... Εννοείς:
Αχ*,* Ελλάδα*!* *—*θα σ*’*το πω πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό*—* δεκατρείς φορές μ’ αρνιέσαι.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Η απόστροφος *δεν είναι* σημείο στίξης (είναι ορθογραφικό σημείο ;)). Τώρα εκπαιδεύομαι στη στίξη.


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2013)

Α, εντάξει! δηλ. αποσυνδέεις το "θα σ' το πω" απ' το "Ελλάδα" και κάνεις και ουδέτερο τον πετεινό. Τελικά, σε ποιον απευθύνεται, σε ποιον 'θα το πει' ο ποιητής: στην Ελλάδα ή στον πετεινό;

"Αχ, Ελλάδα, δεκατρείς φορές μ' αρνιέσαι --θα σ' το πω πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό." Είχε μια φαγούρα το πετεινό... 

Ή μήπως το "θα σ' το πω" το απευθύνει μεν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά εκεί που της μιλάει της Ελλάδας και της λέει "θα σ' το πω" γυρνάει ξαφνικά το κεφάλι στο(ν) πετεινό και του λέει "πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό, [θα της το πω]". Και πάλι όμως, η φαγούρα του πετεινού (και η δική μας) συνεχίζεται.


----------



## SBE (Jan 2, 2013)

Μήπως απλώς μπερδεύτηκε ο ποιητής και δεν θυμόταν αν ο πετεινός στην κλητική είναι σε -ο ή σε -ε;

Μήπως μπερδεύτηκα κι εγώ; Πάντως κι εγώ καταλαβαίνω ό,τι κι ο Δόχτορας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Ε, ξέρω 'γω, πριν προλάβει να κάνει απαρνητική δήλωση το πετεινό...
Αλλιώς έχεις δίκιο. Κάτι _σίγουρα_ δεν πάει καλά.

Πώς να μπεις στο μυαλό του ποιητή; Μπορεί να ξεκίνησε με την έμπνευση από το «τρεις φορές μ' αρνιέσαι», υπερθεμάτισε με δεκατρείς, κάπου έπρεπε να χωθεί και ο αλέκτορας, κάπου να ταιριάξουν και οι ρίμες. Άλλωστε, αν θέλουμε να μεταφέρουμε σωστά την παρομοίωση, σε αυτή τη σχέση πατρίδας-τραγουδιστή ο ιεραρχικά υποδεέστερος (και αρνούμενος) έπρεπε να είναι ο τραγουδιστής, όχι η πατρίδα, έτσι δεν είναι;

Τρέχα γύρευε...


----------



## Costas (Jan 2, 2013)

Η άποψη περί κλιτικής σε -ό αντί για -έ, της SBE, εναλλακτικά με τη μετατροπή του πετεινού σε ουδέτερο, συν η ανάγκη της ρίμας, και να 'το το αποτέλεσμα. Πάντως το 'θα σ' το πω' πάει στην Ελλάδα κτγμ. Ο ποιητής μιλάει στην Ελλάδα, της λέει ότι τον αρνιέται δεκατρείς φορές (όπως ο Σεφέρης με την Ελλάδα που τον πληγώνει), και για το χρονικό προσδιορισμό της πρότασης λέει "πριν λαλήσει ο πετεινός". Αυτό, καθώς δε βγαίνει η ρίμα, το στρέφει σε κλιτική επί το θεατρικότερο, και για τις ανάγκες της ρίμας μετατρέπει ποιητική αδεία το 'πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινέ' σέ 'πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό'. Αλλιώς δε θα 'ταν ο αθάνατος Μανόλης Ρασούλης.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 2, 2013)

Κώστα, νομίζω ότι η δική σου ερμηνεία είναι πολύ πιο εύλογη. Ανακαλώ την άτεχνη γραμματολογική ερμηνεία μου.


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 2, 2013)

Costas said:


> Α, εντάξει! δηλ. αποσυνδέεις το "θα σ' το πω" απ' το "Ελλάδα" και κάνεις και ουδέτερο τον πετεινό. Τελικά, σε ποιον απευθύνεται, σε ποιον 'θα το πει' ο ποιητής: στην Ελλάδα ή στον πετεινό;
> 
> "Αχ, Ελλάδα, δεκατρείς φορές μ' αρνιέσαι --θα σ' το πω πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό." Είχε μια φαγούρα το πετεινό...
> 
> Ή μήπως το "θα σ' το πω" το απευθύνει μεν στην Ελλάδα, αλλά εκεί που της μιλάει της Ελλάδας και της λέει "θα σ' το πω" γυρνάει ξαφνικά το κεφάλι στο(ν) πετεινό και του λέει "πριν λαλήσεις, πετεινό, [θα της το πω]". Και πάλι όμως, η φαγούρα του πετεινού (και η δική μας) συνεχίζεται.



Ξεκαρδιστικό το ανάγνωσμα, αλλά νομίζω ότι η απάντηση είναι πολύ πιο απλή: το "πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό" αναφέρεται στην ίδια την Ελλάδα. Δηλαδή λέει στην Ελλάδα ότι πριν κάνει τον πετεινό να λαλήσει -την φωνή του-, θα τον αρνηθεί δεκατρείς φορές. Πριν λαλήσεις πετεινό = πριν ξημερώσεις. Βέβαια μπορεί και να είναι λάθος η ερμηνεία μου, αλλά δυστυχώς ο Ρασούλης δεν ζει για να μας απαντήσει.


----------



## Costas (Jan 3, 2013)

Ναι, και αυτό παίζει, αν δεχτούμε ότι "λαλώ πετεινό" = "λαλεί πετεινός" ή "κάνω έναν πετεινό να λαλήσει", που και αυτό όμως απαιτεί ποιητική άδεια (η Ελλάδα βάζει έναν πετεινό να κάνει κάτι). Όσο για το ότι το νόημα είναι "πριν ξημερώσει", "μέσα σε πολύ λίγο χρόνο", αυτό νομίζω όλοι μας το θεωρούμε δεδομένο. Τώρα, η επιρρηματική αυτή πρόταση χρόνου είτε συμπληρώνει το "θα σ' το πω" = "θα σ' το πω πριν ξημερώσει", είτε, πολύ πιο εύλογα, συμπληρώνει το "δεκατρείς φορές μ' αρνιέσαι" = "ώσπου να ξημερώσει μ' έχεις αρνηθεί δεκατρείς φορές", εκδοχή που ταιριάζει με το επεισόδιο του Ευαγγελίου.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 3, 2013)

Και τώρα εξηγήστε μου τι εννοεί ο Καββαδίας όταν γράφει _του ταύρου ο Πικάσο_ ρουθούνιζε βαριά...


----------



## Hellegennes (Jan 3, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Και τώρα εξηγήστε μου τι εννοεί ο Καββαδίας όταν γράφει _του ταύρου ο Πικάσο_ ρουθούνιζε βαριά...



Περίμενα κάποιος να το γράψει. :)
Υπάρχουν τρεις εκδοχές κατά την γνώμη μου. Είτε ο Καββαδίας μπερδεύτηκε είτε το έγραψε ποιητική αδεία είτε -πιο πιθανό νομίζω- ήθελε να πει κάτι άλλο, γιατί η ρίμα δεν επηρεάζεται από την αντιμετάθεση των άρθρων. Το τι ακριβώς εννοούσε μού διαφεύγει, το μόνο που μού έρχεται είναι ότι όταν λέει "ο Πικάσο" αναφέρεται στον πίνακα, όχι στο άτομο (όπως λέμε "αυτός είναι αυθεντικός Πικάσο"). Μετά είναι απλή αντιστροφή: του ταύρου ο πίνακας = ο πίνακας με τον ταύρο.


----------

